# Miley Cyrus....



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I bet her Daddy is awfully proud of her. I know I would be if that was my daughter!

Ralph

Sarcasm as no extra expense.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Train wreck.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Glad y'all posted these....Thanks! I never knew what all the fuss was about. She's kind of an ugly little thing and can't really sing so I didn't miss much. I didn't think much of her daddy either....I guess it runs in the family.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay guys, on a more serious note. The potential as a gag gift is endless.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Glad y'all posted these....Thanks! I never knew what all the fuss was about. She's kind of an ugly little thing and can't really sing so I didn't miss much. I didn't think much of her daddy either....I guess it runs in the family.


After he released Achy Breaky Heart I would have personally ran him down in the street given the chance and damn the consequences.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Reminiscent of Rome near its fall, it's all about shock value in the US now. Our moral decay is on full display.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I posted the following on another forum I stop by now and then. The discussion was concerning her recent performance.

I guess I need to get out more. Then again, maybe not.
I just watched the video to see what could be bad enough to warrant such a discussion. 
I have concluded to blame the medical profession. Her doctors obviously sent her out on the stage with a terrible rash and itch on her lady bit parts. How in the world did they expect her to perform while under such glaring duress? She could not keep up with the music or dance steps due to constantly having to scratch. At least she thought ahead of time and managed a trip to WallMart and found a large mitten so she would not contaminate her hand. She probably picked that little trick up from another performer who only wore one glove.
Poor thing, done had all her hair fall out, got an itch that is certain to be catchy, is to the point where teddy bears are the only ones who will go on stage with her and the glove was the largest piece of her outfit.
I know things are tough now days and we all struggle to find ways to cut corners and make ends meet (she needs to find out what that means, her "end" was meeting WAY too much).

Goodness sakes alive, would someone get her to a free clinic, stop by Good Will and get her some clothes and turn her on to some Monkey Butt powder
http://www.antimonkeybutt.com/index....%20Butt%20FAQs


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> I bet her Daddy is awfully proud of her. I know I would be if that was my daughter!
> 
> Ralph
> 
> Sarcasm as no extra expense.


I seen a little bit of a interview with her Dad and he was saying how she was a artist and he didn't see any thing wrong with it.GEEEEEZ

The biggest problem I see are the young kids that look at these people as role models and dress and act like them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

An artist....wow...that's a stretch. Course it woulda been a stretch to label him as one too......


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

My 5 year old loves "Hannah montana" but her eyes will never see that garbage. The problem is most kids follow these teen f*** ups into adulthood and start doing the dumb stuff they do as they get older too


----------

